# Sam Kwok and Carlson Gracie Jr. Seminar DVD



## dungeonworks (Oct 4, 2009)

I am not looking to open a can of worms on this topic again (I have brought it up in the past).  I am however looking for a DVD of the seminar, if there was one.  Anyone have any info on this?  I have only seen YouTube stuff on the topic.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Samuel-Kwok-Carlson-Gracie-Double-Impact-DVD-p/sk01.htm

Found it...sorry for the waste of thread space!!


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 4, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Samuel-Kwok-Carlson-Gracie-Double-Impact-DVD-p/sk01.htm
> 
> Found it...sorry for the waste of thread space!!


nice find, thanks!

Jin


----------



## Domino (Oct 6, 2009)

I have spoken to Sigung about this, I was under the impression a new art was to be formed before Carlsons unfortunate death, I was wrong. I watch this regularly, respect Carlson Jnr alot and am hoping to join the new local Gracie Barra gym soon.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Oct 22, 2009)

Domino said:


> I have spoken to Sigung about this, I was under the impression a new art was to be formed before Carlsons unfortunate death, I was wrong. I watch this regularly, respect Carlson Jnr alot and am hoping to join the new local Gracie Barra gym soon.



Wow, you are one serious martial artist. Wing Chun twice a week, Kali another night, and also Gracie Jujitsu? Every credit


----------



## Domino (Oct 29, 2009)

TinTin_57 said:


> Wow, you are one serious martial artist. Wing Chun twice a week, Kali another night, and also Gracie Jujitsu? Every credit


Where did that come from?
Doing alot doesnt equal a serious martial artist in my opinion, and I chose against it for now.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just kidding ;-)


----------



## Domino (Nov 9, 2009)




----------

